# 2012 Routan GLi



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

This would be a nice pick up for VW, a 2012 Routan GLi edition. I'd part ways with our Routan right now to pick this thing up if it were available. Shame they watered it down for production. MMMMMMM Brembo's and exhaust. Tires are 245/45-20. Even the rear wiper is nicer than the production vans.

Production edition:
http://www.autoblog.com/2011/02/10/2011-dodge-grand-caravan-rt-chicago-2011/

Concept:
http://www.autoblog.com/2008/01/14/detroit-2008-dodge-caravan-r-t-concept-spotted/


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

*Dgc r/t*

Yeah, they did water the R/T down quite a bit from the 2008 concept. Have to give them credit for even coming out with it in this economy. But I'd go for the black interior and special suspension, though. Allpar.com has some info on the 2012 models. Nothing on the Routan, yet.

Here's the blurb from Allpar: Packages have been streamlined on the 2012 Town & Country, and roof strength has been improved; a new brake kit is standard with 17 inch wheels, UConnect Hands-Free is standard across the board, a wood steering wheel is standrad with Limited, and a sapphire blue interior lighting setup has been launched. Back-seat satellite TV has, however, been dropped. Premium navigation is now standard on Limited, optional on Touring; it adds dead reckoning, traffic, and voice recognition. The vast majority of buyers are expected to get Touring and Touring-L models.


----------



## micah360 (May 19, 2010)

that is pretty sweet (for a mini-van). I really like the exhaust... reminds me of my GTI's.


----------



## ClownCar (Feb 16, 1999)

Those are Grand Cherokee SRT8 wheels yes?


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

ClownCar said:


> Those are Grand Cherokee SRT8 wheels yes?


Closest I could find was 06+ Charger wheels--but event the spokes near the lip of the rim is different. They must be a one off set of rims, because the other dodges have a 5X115 not a 5X127 like the Routan-Journey-Jeep GC. What I have wondered is what earlier Dodge product has the 5X115 Bolt pattern that was front wheel drive and shares the same hub splines as the new 08+ vans. Possibly you could convert to an older hub and have the rotors redrilled to the 5X115 bolt pattern. I'd also like to know how they mounted the brembo calipers. It's also very possible that thing is just a dummy vehicle, a few years back they had a concept car in the new car show in Philly and there was a lot of plastic parts behind the wheels.

What I do like is that what VWroutanman posted a few posts up was for the 2012 there is a "new brake kit for 17" wheels"---pretty much sums up the brake issues for the 2011 and down vans. Love to know if the older vans are upgradeable to the new updated brakes. There is plenty of room for larger brakes, but with Dodges lower end 08 vans with the 3.3L engine I'd assume those vans wore 15" rims thus limiting the outside diameter of the rotor, there definitely is enough room in there for more brake surface.


----------



## Ondaora20 (Apr 19, 2010)

OK, I have looked for VWroutanman's post about the upgraded brakes and didn't find it. Could you direct me to it?


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Ondaora20 said:


> OK, I have looked for VWroutanman's post about the upgraded brakes and didn't find it. Could you direct me to it?



4 posts up in this thread, I think he got the info from allpar.com, they seem to have the inside track on all Dodge and Chrysler.



> Here's the blurb from Allpar: Packages have been streamlined on the 2012 Town & Country, and roof strength has been improved; *a new brake kit is standard with 17 inch wheels*, UConnect Hands-Free is standard across the board, a wood steering wheel is standrad with Limited, and a sapphire blue interior lighting setup has been launched. Back-seat satellite TV has, however, been dropped. Premium navigation is now standard on Limited, optional on Touring; it adds dead reckoning, traffic, and voice recognition. The vast majority of buyers are expected to get Touring and Touring-L models.


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

that Van is Old news


----------

